# An old crib- is it drop side?



## mkat83

My mom still has my baby crib that was purchased circa 1983. She would love to give it to me to use for our first child, due in August. I am planning to co-sleep, so having a crib is more of just an item to take up space in the baby's room. However, its impossible to say whether or not it might ever actually get used for a sleeping baby.

It is a Jenny Lind crib. I seem to remember that the sides went up and down, but my mom doesn't remember that and thinks it is a fixed side crib. It is not currently assembled, and we haven't yet investigated to see (we don't live near my parents).

Mom did scan a photo and e-mail it to me. Can anyone tell from this photo-- or do you know based on experience-- if a 1983 Jenny Lind crib would have been a drop side crib? Also, does anyone know of other safety issues with this crib (other than the fact it was made in 1983) that should prevent me from even thinking about having it in our home? I've Googled this multiple times and I can't find any good information. Thanks!


----------



## Ninetales

I'm pretty sure Jenny Lind is a style, not a brand, so that may explain why you can't find information about it.

I don't know about the drop sides, but honestly, unless we're talking a solid wood crib (like Amish style construction) I wouldn't be comfortable using one that old. But that's just me.


----------



## mkat83

Unfortunately, the Jenny Lind description is all I know about it until I can actually go and inspect it myself.

And after further research, the picture above makes me think this is probably a double drop-side crib. I believe all the non-wood parts are metal and not plastic.


----------



## mama2soren

To me, it looks like there are vertical metal bars in the corners, which makes me think it might be a drop side??


----------



## DahliaRW

My mom has the same crib and it is drop side. But it's metal drop side, not cheap plastic like the modetn ones (and the plastic is the issue). If it seems sturdy, the finish isn't peeling, and the slats are 4" or less apart I would use it. The way they used to do the drop sides was much safer, IMO.


----------



## mkat83

Yeah, those bars made me think that, too. Glad to have other opinions!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mama2soren*
> 
> To me, it looks like there are vertical metal bars in the corners, which makes me think it might be a drop side??


----------



## Farmer'sWife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> My mom has the same crib and it is drop side. But it's metal drop side, not cheap plastic like the modetn ones (and the plastic is the issue). If it seems sturdy, the finish isn't peeling, and the slats are 4" or less apart I would use it. The way they used to do the drop sides was much safer, IMO.


Same here. My mom also has this crib (from 1982) and I'm comfortable with my children sleeping in it when at her house. The metal rods that the drop sides slide on make it impossible for the side to come loose and trap a child like the recalled plastic ones. I checked the slat width on my mom's and it is the same as the new crib I have at my house.


----------



## luv my 2 sweeties

I agree with the others. You can tell from the photo that it's a dropside that slides along metal rods which are securely attached to the crib frame. Presumably, they are attached with metal screws. If the slat width meets current standards (which it looks to my untrained eye that it probably does), then I'd consider using it. The crib I bought in 2000 has those metal drop rails, and there is just no way they could allow the kinds of accidents that have been described with plastic mechanism drop-side cribs.

I'd get the crib all set up, make sure you have all the hardware, etc., inspect the paint, and test it for lead. (I'm sure lead was prohibited in children's products in the 1980's, but we all know it has shown up in many children's products since then.) Then I'd abuse it a little -- shake it really hard, bang it around a bit -- just to make sure it's still structurally solid. Finally, make sure your mattress fits very snugly in the crib. It should be a huge pain in the butt to put on a fitted sheet! If you can stick your hand between the mattress and the slats, I would not use it. BUT, if it passes all these tests, I would feel comfortable using it, especially in your case, where it will probably get light use and won't be somewhere you stick your toddler unattended for hours when they are awake. (So sad, but some people do this. A bored toddler can disassemble things you wouldn't believe!)

FWIW, here's a blog post that puts the whole ban on drop-side cribs in perspective. I found it interesting: http://freerangekids.wordpress.com/2010/12/17/some-non-mainstream-thoughts-on-the-crib-recall/ I would be completely comfortable using the crib I bought in 2000. It's been through 3 kids, no plastic parts, and it still solid as a rock. I think the total ban was an over-reach, personally.


----------



## bolobear

That looks like the crib I was given except mine was made in 2004 so I have one to worry about the drop side more than you. Of course I intend to cosleep too but I'm thinking we might use the crib for naps? or just pack n play?

I went to http://www.cribrecallcenter.com/ and ordered parts to fix it completely free. There were no questions asked/receipt of purchase. I'm mentioning this because maybe you could order the parts to see what they are and if they would work or do something with your crib. My husband is an engineer so he was willing to fix our crib for use on his own before I discovered the recall page.

Click on Delta and look at the Lift and Push Drop side recall. See if the tracks look like yours. They have the model numbers right there. I actually got the Trigger lock recall because that's what fit our crib.


----------



## Lisa Arnold

Hello, I Read Your Q. I Wanted TO Say, YES. This Is The Jenny Lind Baby Crib. It Is NOT a Style. A Style Is Like A Re-make Of The Original. I Just Found Out, My Children's Jenny Lind Crib I Purchased In 1985 For My First Child Whom Passed Away 22 !/2 Months old, Was Ruined By Water In A Garage, Sad To Say. I Loaned It To An Adopted Daughter, After My (Son), Which Is My 3rd Child. N When MY 2nd Child (Daughter) Who Used The Crib, Called To Make Arrangements TO Pick IT Up. I Got The News.. Now I am Looking 4 Another One! I Am NOT A PRO On This Safety Issue! I Just Thought I Would Give You My Thoughts on Mine! The Sides R Not An Issue "IF" You are a Parent, N do not Allow Your Child/Baby, 2 Be In It Like Most Of The Day, As Some Parents Do (Sad To Say as Well)! I Went One Further, I Bought A Water Bed Mattress To Go In It As Well! Regular Crib Sheets Fit. I Had NO PROBLEMS, With Mine!! I Did Have It Re Done In Cherry For The Fore Mentioned 2 Child! It Had Been Used For 8 Babies, N All Are Doing Just Fine.. If U Want To Make The Sides Not Move, Take The Side Wood Buttons That Cover The Screws, N Use A Longer Screw To Secure Them, Along With Wood Beads For The Spaces. These Wood Beads R On Every Baby Wire Toy's Where They Move Them Like A Centipede one Barrel @ a Time. These Make Good Spacers for The Metal Rods That Go From Top To Bottom, Unscrew The Rods N Place These Wood Barrels on Top Of The Springs @ The Bottom. This Will Keep The Sides From Moving. I My Self Used Long Sockets From My Husbands Tools. I Only Did This When They Were Standing, After All, You Really Do Not Need It to Move After U Remove The Bumper Pads Any Way! I Hope This Helps You Hun... I Now Have TO See "IF" I Can Find Another Crib, Like The One U R Showing In The Pic! Best Wishes To You N Your Husband.. <3 <3 <3


----------

